# [Test] igloohome Smart Keybox 3



## Aeton (4. Februar 2020)

Den Ersatzschlüssel außer Haus deponieren und immer mit der Angst leben, er könnte geklaut werden? Umständliche Schlüsselübergaben für das eigene Airbnb oder das eigene Kind, das immer wieder den Hausschlüssel verliert?
All diese Probleme soll die Smart Keybox 3 von igloohome beheben, welche als “24/7 Rezeption” angepriesen wird.

Ob die Smart Keybox von igloohome in der dritten Generation überzeugen kann und ihren Preis wert ist, will ich in diesem Test klären.


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei SoulAr für die Bereitstellung des Testprodukts bedanken.


*Features und technische Details*

Die Smart Keybox 3 ist eine robuste Aufbewahrungsbox, in der Schlüssel, Schlüsselkarten oder auch andere kleinere Wertgegenstände eingeschlossen werden und Berechtigte per App oder PIN-Code darauf Zugriff bekommen können. Sie eignet sich damit ideal für Ferienwohnungen, Airbnb-Vermietungen, geschäftliche Räume oder auch die eigenen vier Wände.

Die Smart Keybox 3 lässt sich per Bluetooth über die hauseigene App oder über einen PIN-Code öffnen. Einmal in der App installiert, kann man jederzeit und von überall einmalige, zeitbegrenzte, wiederkehrende oder dauerhafte PIN-Codes generieren und an Benutzer verschicken. Dabei muss das Smartphone nicht einmal in Bluetooth-Reichweite zur Box sein. Die Zahlenkombination wird dafür über die algoPIN™-Technologie per Zufall erstellt, welche so sicher wie das TAN-Verfahren beim Online-Banking ist. 
Benutzer benötigen somit zum Öffnen nicht unbedingt ein Smartphone, sondern nur ihre persönliche PIN. Alternativ lassen sich aber auch über die igloohome-App zeitbegrenzte Zugangsberechtigungen an registrierte Benutzer verschicken, sodass sie per Smartphone und Bluetooth einen Zugriff haben. In diesem Fall kann der igloohome-Benutzer auch den QR-Code an der Box in der App einscannen, woraufhin der Besitzer eine Zugangsanfrage erhält und in Echtzeit eine einmalige Zutrittsberechtigung gewähren kann.
Zudem findet man in der App ein Altivitätenprotokoll zur Kontrolle.
Ebenfalls extrem praktisch: für all diese Funktionen muss die Keybox nicht mit dem Wlan verbunden sein.

Für mehr Sicherheit und Komfort sorgen auch weitere Eigenschaften wie die Auto-Relock-Funktion, welche die Box nach einer bestimmten Zeit automatisch verschließt, falls der Deckel nach dem Entriegeln nicht geöffnet wurde. 
Auf einen niedrigen Batteriestatus macht die Aufbewahrungsbox durch ein akustisches und visuelles Signal aufmerksam, sowie in Bluetooth-Reichweite in der App. 

Die Smart Keybox 3 lässt sich einfach an die Wand schrauben oder mithilfe zweier verschiedener Bügel in Reichweite aufhängen.
Mit ihrer IP66-Zertifizierung ist die Box aus gehärtetem Stahl, legiert mit Zink und Aluminium, dicht gegen Staub und geschützt gegen schweres Strahlwasser, womit sie jedes Wetter überstehen sollte. Auch größere Temperaturdifferenzen stellen kein Problem dar.

Die mit vier AAA-Batterien betriebene Keybox ist zudem Airbnb- und Booking.com-Zertifziert; eine Integration ist hier ebenfalls möglich.
Die Batterielaufzeit beträgt bis zu einem Jahr. Im Falle eines leeren Akkus kann die Box aber auch per Powerbank gestartet werden.
Die 800g schwere Smart Keybox 3 kommt mit einem Maß von 11,4 x 16,6 x 5,3 cm, während das Innenfach mit einem Maß von 10,8 x 8,7 x 2,7 cm kommt.
Damit bietet sie im Vergleich zur Keybox 2 mit 1,5 cm mehr Dicke einen größeren Stauraum im Inneren.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Smart Keybox 3 kommt in einer hochwertigen Box, in welcher die Keybox gut geschützt in dickem Schaumstoff liegt.
Der weitere Lieferumfang befindet sich, um eine größere Verpackung zu sparen, in der Keybox selbst.
Dort sind ein schmaler Bügel, zwei Schrauben mit Dübeln und Gummiringen zur Befestigung, ein Schraubenzieher und drei QR-Code-Sticker verstaut.
Eine Kurzanleitung befindet sich ebenfalls im Lieferumfang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier wurde an Papier gespart; die 20-seitige Anleitung lässt sich per QR-Code am Handy öffnen, welches man so oder so zum Benutzen der Keybox benötigt.


*Erster Eindruck und Design*

Nimmt man die Keybox das erste Mal aus der Verpackung, ist man direkt überrascht, wie groß und schwer diese doch ist.

Das Gehäuse ist komplett aus Stahl gefertigt, welcher - besonders im Inneren - ein paar Kratzer aufweist, was aber weiter nicht schlimm ist. Ansonsten ist die Verarbeitung sehr gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Design erinnert an ein überdimensionales Türschloss und ist eher praktisch gehalten, sieht aber dennoch sehr schlicht und stylisch aus und fällt durch seine schwarze Farbe nicht auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bedienfeld ist schön groß, auch wenn die runde Anordnung der Zahlen intuitive Eingaben zunächst erschwert.
Leider ist das glatte Bedienfeld nicht ganz resistent gegen Fingerabdrücke, womit häufig betätigte Zahlen möglicherweise abgelesen werden können. Durch die unterschiedlich langen Zahlencodes sollte das aber nicht von Nachteil sein.
Logischerweise befinden sich außen auch keine Schrauben, mit denen man die Box öffnen könnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenfalls extrem praktisch: an der Rückseite der Keybox befindet sich ein Gummiring, der z.B. Türen vor Beschädigungen schützt. Hier merkt man, dass mitgedacht wurde. Bei Bedarf kann dieser aber auch abgenommen werden, z.B. wenn die Box an einer Wand befestigt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell ist auch der Port zum Notfall-Starten per Powerbank durch eine Gummilasche gut geschützt. Hier wurde glücklicherweise auf neustes USB-Typ C gesetzt und auf ein extra Kabel im Lieferumfang verzichtet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Installation*

Zur generellen Installation müssen zunächst vier Batterien in die Smart Keybox eingesetzt werden. Diese sind leider nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten. Außerdem wäre ein Akku hier definitiv besser und nachhaltiger gewesen.
Ein Gummirand sorgt hier aber für einen Schutz gegen Wasser in der Technik der Keybox.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann piepst die Box, das Displaylicht geht an und man kann mit dem voreingestellten Code die Box öffnen.
Jedes Mal, wenn man eine Taste betätigt, geht der Standby-Modus aus, es gibt einen Ton und das Licht geht an.
Praktischerweise gibt es die akustische Bestätigung für jeden Tastendruck, womit eine Fehleingabe verhindert wird.
Leider muss man hier auch sagen, dass die hintergrundbeleuchteten Zahlen nicht perfekt ausgeleuchtet sind, jedoch trotzdem gut erkannt werden können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun aber zur App. Diese kann kostenlos im App- und Playstore heruntergeladen werden.
Daraufhin kann man sich dann in der App anmelden oder einloggen.
Dazu möchte die App neben Vor- und Nachname und einem Passwort auch noch die E-Mail-Adresse und Handynummer.
Glücklicherweise muss man Letztere nicht zwingend angeben.

Dann kann man ein neues Schloss koppeln, einen Bluetooth-Schlüssel erhalten oder eine Anfrage auf einen sofortigen Zugang zur Keybox stellen.
Somit können dann auch Außenstehende, wenn diese die App installiert und sich angemeldet haben, mit letzteren beiden Möglichkeiten Zugriff auf andere Keyboxen bekommen.

Als nächstes kann man eine Airbnb Unterkunft mit dem Schloss verbinden, danach das Schlossmodell wählen und das Gerät schließlich koppeln.
Dann kann man das Schloss noch benennen und ist nach ein paar Minuten fertig mit der Einrichtung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*App*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der App kann man nun die Keybox per Bluetooth entsperren, was bis zu 10 Meter Entfernung und auf kürzeren Strecken auch durch Wände funktioniert. Dies kann je nach Entfernung einige Sekunden dauern.
Außerdem wird auf dem Smartphone der Zustand der Keybox dargestellt.

Unter dem Reiter “Zugriff” kann man Zugriffe ausgeben und ausstehende, aktive und inaktive Zugriffe separat betrachten. Außerdem lassen sich diverse Filter zum Sortieren anwenden.

Um den Status zu aktualisieren, muss man das Handy leider mit Bluetooth-Verbindung an das Schloss halten. Dafür, dass das Schloss jedoch sonst ohne jegliche Verbindung auskommt, ist das zu verkraften.

Es können natürlich auch neue Zugriffe erstellt werden; hier stehen permanente Pins, zeitlich begrenzte, wiederkehrende, einmalige oder auch Bluetooth-Schlüssel zur Verfügung. 
Diese Pins können auch benannt bzw. random generiert werden oder auch per Bluetooth selbst angepasst werden. Bei den Zeiten können aber leider nur volle Stunden ausgewählt werden.

Unter “Protokolle” kann man ein Aktivitätsprotokoll sämtlicher Entsperrungen und deren Zeitpunkt einsehen; auch ungültige Pineingaben werden gespeichert.
Zur Aktualisierung der Daten ist jedoch ebenfalls eine Bluetooth-Verbindung vorausgesetzt.

Unter “Einstellungen” lässt sich der Akkustand der Keybox abrufen, synchronisieren funktioniert ebenfalls über Bluetooth. Dazu kann man noch den Namen des Schlosses ändern, die Liste aller Unterkünfte abrufen und eine Zugriffsübersicht über Pin-Codes und ausgestellten Bluetooth-Schlüssel bekommen.

Außerdem lässt sich hier einstellen, ob sich die Box nach dem Öffnen sofort verschließen soll oder nicht und ob die Box bis zu eine Minute später an ein Wiederverschließen erinnert.
Ein Sicherheitsausschluss ist ebenfalls von ein bis zehn Versuchen möglich, kann aber auch deaktiviert werden.
Außerdem lässt sich die Lautstärke in fünf Stufen regulieren, alle Pins gelöscht oder auch das Schloss vom Handy entkoppelt werden.
Dies funktioniert alles ebenfalls nur mit einer Bluetooth-Verbindung.


*Praxistest*

Ist die Keybox dann nach Belieben angebracht, kann man sie auch schon nutzen.
Im Inneren hat die Keybox relativ viel Platz; je nach Bedarf kann man auch eine Schiene im Inneren herausnehmen, wodurch der Inhalt allerdings auch leichter herausfallen kann.
Ansonsten birgt das Innere auch noch drei Haken für Schlüssel oder ähnliches.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell ist die Keybox perfekt an die eigenen Ansprüche anpassbar, wie auch durch die zwei verschieden dicken Bügel, je nach Türknauf.
Allerdings kann - je nach Türmodell - die Keybox nicht passen bzw. hängt dann schräg.
Die Bügel können aber auch komplett abgenommen werden, wenn die Box z.B. an der Wand montiert wird. Dabei kann auch kein Wasser von oben in die Box eindringen, da die Löcher geschlossen sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Generell ist es sehr praktisch, dass man sämtliche Pins und Zugriffe ohne Kontakt zur Keybox erstellen kann. Vor allem, dass auf diese Weise personalisierte und zeitbegrenzte Zugriffe erstellt werden können, ist irgendwie surreal.
Dennoch ist es umständlich und nervig, dass man für so ziemlich jede Änderung - außer dem Erstellen von Zugriffen - per Bluetooth mit der Keybox verbunden sein muss.
Aber das ist eben der Preis, den man für die Unabhängigkeit von Wlan und erhöhte Sicherheit und Zuverlässigkeit bezahlen muss.


Generell lässt sich auch sagen, dass die Keybox im ganzen Testzeitraum zuverlässig funktioniert und auch enormen Temperatur- und Witterungsunterschieden getrotzt hat. Das Display hat immer einwandfrei reagiert und auch bei stärkeren Regengüssen blieb das Innere trocken.
Gerade bei Nacht hätte ich mir aber vielleicht noch ein kleines Led-Licht in der Box gewünscht, um den Inhalt besser sehen zu können.


Zur App lässt sich noch sagen, dass diese relativ schlicht und funktionell aufgebaut ist, jedoch nicht immer komplett perfekt übersetzt ist.
Die Zugriffe lassen sich praktisch überblicken, das Aktivitätsprotokoll ist jedoch sehr unübersichtlich und nicht sortierbar.
Die Daten stehen nicht bei jeder Uhrzeit dabei und gehen im Verlauf unter und sortiert oder gelöscht werden kann die Liste auch nicht.
Dahingegen sehr praktisch ist, dass hier auch z.B. falsche Pineingaben gespeichert werden, womit man sehen kann, wer sich vielleicht unberechtigt Zugriff verschaffen wollte.


*Fazit*

Zu einem Preis von knapp 190€ ist die Smart Keybox 3 sicher kein günstiges Produkt zur Aufbewahrung, kommt dafür aber auch mit vielen einmaligen Features.
Sie eignet sich perfekt für Haus- und Autoschlüssel, Zugangskarten oder andere sichere und einfache Übergaben.
Besonders positiv ins Gewicht fällt, dass die Box keinerlei Verbindung zum Internet benötigt, womit es keine Probleme wie Verbindungsschwäche, Ausfall oder Hacking gibt. Dadurch steht einem die Box 24/7 zur Verfügung und kann witterungsfest auch bedenkenlos im Freien angebracht werden. 
Die App ist praktisch und übersichtlich und kann ohne direkten Kontakt zur Keybox einmalige, zeitbegrenzte, wiederkehrende oder dauerhafte PIN-Codes erstellen.

Leider gibt es jedoch auch ein paar negative Punkte, wie die Verwendung von Batterien im Gegensatz zu einem nachhaltigen Akku oder die App, welche teils noch verbesserungswürdig ist.
Am meisten fällt hier jedoch der recht hohe Preis ins Gewicht, denn analoge Schlüsselsafes gibt es schon für ein Zehntel des Preises, dafür dann aber ohne Features wie Aktivitätsprotokolle, zeitbegrenzte Zugriffe oder einmalige Codes. 

Damit dürfte die Smart Keybox 3 nur für die wenigsten eine sinnvolle Anschaffung sein, außer man möchte nicht auf die Features verzichten bzw. kann die Keybox geschäftlich einsetzen. Dann ist sie sicherlich einen Kauf wert, denn wirkliche Nachteile besitzt sie gegenüber ihrem Können nicht.


*Links*

Hier kommt ihr zur Website von igloohome
igloohome Smart Locks & Lock Boxes

Und hier zu der Smart Keybox 3
igloohome Smart Keybox 3


----------

